# Google Nexus 7



## Nick (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone getting one? $199 + $25 credit to the Google store. Looks pretty sweet to me


----------



## zakyr (Jul 17, 2012)

iPad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks pretty sweet!  If I were in the market for a tablet that would be high on my list.  It's actually making me think I need a tablet even though I didn't previously think so.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 17, 2012)

Waiting for the 7" iPad.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Jul 17, 2012)

Got the 16GB version today - charging now.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2012)

SKI-3PO said:


> Got the 16GB version today - charging now.



Let us know what you think


----------



## Nick (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah I'm interested as well. 

I need a new laptop and I'm considering an ultrabook. I would probably sell my Transformer (android tablet that has a detachable keyboard) if I did that and maybe pick up a smaller tablet like the Nexus 7. I use that for watching movies and stuff on the treadmill


----------



## SKI-3PO (Jul 18, 2012)

Got it mostly for travel.it seems pretty good so far. It is my first toy like this so it will take some getting used to.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 19, 2012)

After using a Kindle Fire for a number of months, I can see the appeal of a smaller tablet. The iPad isn't "bulky" by any stretch, but the Fire and Nexus 7 will fill a nich. As will the iPad "mini" eventually.


----------



## Nick (Jul 19, 2012)

I like the idea of the slightly smaller form factor if all you are doing on it is content consumption (reading forums, etc.)


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks like the demand for the 16GB version was higher than expected, they have stopped taking orders for it.


----------



## Nick (Jul 23, 2012)

Just saw that. I was debating getting one but without an SD slot the 16gb one seemed like the one to get. I'm honestly not sure what I would actually put on it (almost everything I do is "on the cloud", all my music is on Google (and Amazon) all my pics are on Picasa, etc. 

THe only thing I think would eat space would be any program or app files. They are usualy pretty small but with the improved games coming out on the tablets some of them are now pushing 500, 600 MB, so that fills up 8gb pretty quick.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2012)

They should have a SD slot, IMHO.  My android phone does, why not my Android tablet?  I agree with you, the 16GB is the better option.  It sucks to run out of room!  Apparently the rest of the markets in which it's available felt the same way.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 5, 2012)

SKI-3PO said:


> Got it mostly for travel.it seems pretty good so far. It is my first toy like this so it will take some getting used to.



How have you been liking it?  I've been thinking of getting one.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 5, 2012)

Ordered a 16GB for my daughter.  She's been wanting some kind of bookreader and figured this looked like the way to go after considering the Nook color


----------



## Nick (Sep 5, 2012)

I'll hold off on ordering anything  Amazon has new Kindle coming out tomorrow

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bvibert (Sep 5, 2012)

Nick said:


> I'll hold off on ordering anything  Amazon has new Kindle coming out tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



I considered that, but I didn't like the sounds of their locked down version of android. 

I stopped in GameStop tonight to see if they had any of the Nexus's to play with. They didn't, but the manager was nice enough to let me try out his personal one. They only had one of the 16gb's in stock... and, well, I'm posting from it now


----------



## Nick (Sep 5, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I considered that, but I didn't like the sounds of their locked down version of android.
> 
> I stopped in GameStop tonight to see if they had any of the Nexus's to play with. They didn't, but the manager was nice enough to let me try out his personal one. They only had one of the 16gb's in stock... and, well, I'm posting from it now



Cool! They have them at Staples also

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SKI-3PO (Sep 5, 2012)

bvibert said:


> How have you been liking it?  I've been thinking of getting one.



I like it quite a bit - not really any problems at all.  It's seemed to slow down a little as I've loaded it up with stuff, but I'm still real happy with it.  It's primary intended purpose for use during travel worked perfectly during my trip to Chile.  My primary travel is ski trips and it seems perfect for that.  For sitting around the house and using it here, I can see the appeal of something larger like the iPad, but I'm not willing to pay twice what I paid for the nexus (for the new one) for that.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Sep 5, 2012)

Guess I should have kept reading...so what do you think of it?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 5, 2012)

So far I'm loving this thing. It's going to be hard to use my phone again after playing with the nexus. It makes my droid RAZR seem like an outdated , slow, piece of crap. Jelly bean is quite a bit better than ICS as well.


----------



## bobbutts (Sep 6, 2012)

Grabbed a 16GB, nice toy. can't go wrong for the money now.. performance on the cpu/gpu seems great, screen has great viewing angles but is a bit washed out looking to me vs. my oled galaxy nexus.  
If you want to unlock/root/rom it, check out Google Nexus Toolkit


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2012)

The screen seems much better than my Razr in all areas.  Of course the Razr has a screen protector that's pretty scratched up, in addition to having anti-glare, which I think muddies things itself, so it's not quite apples to apples.

I'm going to hold off on rooting it unless I find something I want to do that's currently blocked.

One thing I am missing big time compared to the Razr is the Swype keyboard, which doesn't seem to be available for the Nexus 7, yet.  I've become very dependent on it since I started using it a few months ago.  It's not that it's really needed on the Nexus, I've just become very used to it..


----------



## SKI-3PO (Sep 7, 2012)

I haven't found the need to root mine yet.


----------



## Nick (Sep 7, 2012)

I root my phone but primarily for setting up wireless tether. Not necessary on a wifi only tablet, obviously


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2012)

Nick said:


> I root my phone but primarily for setting up wireless tether. Not necessary on a wifi only tablet, obviously



I have a free wireless tether setup on my phone, without rooting...


----------



## bobbutts (Sep 8, 2012)

Ad blocking is a good reason to root as is the ability to backup (with CWM and Titanium Backup)..   My fave feature on Glazed Jelly Bean is the ability to toggle the Nav bar so games and movies can use the entire screen.


----------



## Nick (Sep 8, 2012)

You know I used to ad block all the time but I have since become ok with ads. .... I mean for apps its how the developers make money. Unless I'm paying for an app, then I don't want ads. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah I'm okay with some ads too.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2012)

bvibert said:


> One thing I am missing big time compared to the Razr is the Swype keyboard, which doesn't seem to be available for the Nexus 7, yet.  I've become very dependent on it since I started using it a few months ago.  It's not that it's really needed on the Nexus, I've just become very used to it..



I just installed Swype beta on my nexus, so far so good. Looks like that may no longer be an issue for me..


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I just installed Swype beta on my nexus, so far so good. Looks like that may no longer be an issue for me..



Glad to hear!


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 13, 2012)

Just gave it to my daughter today(birthday).  I liked it when I "configured" it (meaning get to play around with it prior to giving it to her


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> Just gave it to my daughter today(birthday).  I liked it when I "configured" it (meaning get to play around with it prior to giving it to her



So, when are you getting yourself one?


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't really feel the need for one.  I think my phone is fine, it doesn't give me much extra functionality (IMHO of course)


----------



## Nick (Sep 14, 2012)

I sold my Asus Transformer tablet, but the one major thing I do miss about it was using it to watch video while on the treadmill.


----------

